# 2013 Cruze Eco Auto trans-Bucks when going into 3rd gear on warm engine after startup



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

does it happen at a specific speed?

the car does an abs check that can be felt and heard through the pedals once after each startup. Happens at 20km/hr


----------



## heeyago (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I have not noticed it is a specific speed, but I would assume that the car would be going around the same mph when hitting the 3rd speed. But as noted, the bucking does not happen after hitting 3rd speed on a cold startup. thanks


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Search this site for the thread "Leased Cruze...........my nightmare is over" and see what perhaps you are in for. Skip over the stuff about the rev limiter.


----------



## heeyago (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks, but I have a very specific problem - as noted. No other bucking occurs other than when mentioned.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

My 2011 ls does the exact same thing ! except it's 4th gear.

Drives me crazy cus it's random and I've never been able to replicate it for the dealer.

Only happens at gas stops,coffee stops, grocery runs! ugh.


Anyways it VERY rarely does it for me now after I put 20k on it, It still does it the odd grocery run though.

By the way, does yours slam into 1st when coming to a stop in manual mode? mine still does this about 75% of the time. 
*try it if you haven't used manual mode that much, put it in manual and do a few stop and goes.*

I showed this to a dealer and he said "if I ask the engineers to look at this, they won't bother because it only happens when the car is in manual mode"





heeyago said:


> Hi, new 2013 Cruze Eco, auto trans. Approx 1500 miles. If I stop and turn off car to make a quick stop in a store (5 min or so), the car will buck going into 3rd gear after being started. It only happens one time after the restart and only when engine is warm. If i am starting out in the morning on a cold engine, it does not happen. Nor does it happen again on a warm engine after the initial bucking on startup. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## heeyago (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, my problem is never random. It happens everytime I make a quick stop, turn off the car, get back in, start and go. It might be 4th gear. I might have counted wrong. I won't have any problem replicating this at the dealer when I go there. Still accumulating the list of items for the dealer to address.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If it happens at 12 mph it's the ABS self-check. Next time it happens, see what speed it happens at, and what the engine RPM's are.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@heeyago, have you had a chance to get the vehicle scheduled for an appointment yet? 

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## heeyago (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, this happens either going into 3rd or 4th gear (not sure which), but it is consistently the same gear. And from today, it was at 2000 rpm and 20 mph. Again, it only occurs if I restart car after being shut off only briefly. Does not happen on cold startups. thanks


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@heeyago, I recommend having your concerns looked at by your local Chevrolet dealership. Under normal circumstances this would be covered by the Powertrain limited warranty.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------

